# 2021 Zoysia Lawn Journal



## mitch1588

Time to start the 2021 Journal. Funny how I was dreading and delaying lawn care in late September 2020 and now I am itching to get going. Ordered Ryan Knorr Simple Solutions box (Soutions Box). Began to clean out the storage area and prep the sprayers. Getting ready for the Prodiamine app. 5-day soil temperature average is at 46.4 degrees F. (Soil Temperature). Will apply when it reaches 55 degrees F. Plan to scarify and scalp at .4" (or lower) when/if it dries out and temperature hits 70 degrees. Gentlemen, start your engines.


----------



## mitch1588

Scarified and scalped at .25" in the back and .35" in the front. Only took one picture prior to scalping. Areas that I was having wash boarding issues last season are now down to dirt. Will try and take some more pictures tomorrow. Put down Prodiamine and Simazine at dusk. Glad I was able to get this done before the rain comes.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Looking forward to following this season!


----------



## mitch1588

Took some pictures of the scalp. We've had a lot of rain over the past few days.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Looking good! I have not scalped mine yet, but plan to hit it next weekend. I don't own a scarifier, but contemplating renting a power rake. What are your thoughts on doing it now? I feel like I've read where I should wait until it's growing strong.


----------



## mitch1588

ZeonJNix said:


> Looking good! I have not scalped mine yet, but plan to hit it next weekend. I don't own a scarifier, but contemplating renting a power rake. What are your thoughts on doing it now? I feel like I've read where I should wait until it's growing strong.


Thanks! I'm a little worried I was too early with the colder temperatures this week. Ground temps were approaching 55 last week and I wanted to scarify and scalp before putting the prodiamine down.

I had the scarifier set so it barely touched the ground and used it before scalping. It seemed to help open and stand up the zoysia canopy. It also removed a lot of dead material, making it easier to scalp. I really don't think the scarifier was a necessary step though. A power rake might be too aggressive this early. I would wait until the grass is actively growing in May or June.


----------



## ZeonJNix

mitch1588 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I have not scalped mine yet, but plan to hit it next weekend. I don't own a scarifier, but contemplating renting a power rake. What are your thoughts on doing it now? I feel like I've read where I should wait until it's growing strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm a little worried I was too early with the colder temperatures this week. Ground temps were approaching 55 last week and I wanted to scarify and scalp before putting the prodiamine down.
> 
> I had the scarifier set so it barely touched the ground and used it before scalping. It seemed to help open and stand up the zoysia canopy. It also removed a lot of dead material, making it easier to scalp. I really don't think the scarifier was a necessary step though. A power rake might be too aggressive this early. I would wait until the grass is actively growing in May or June.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the insight. I believe I will just scalp for now and look anything else as it warms up.


----------



## mitch1588

Sprayed beds with Prodiamine and Gallery this evening. Planted some rose bushes last weekend. 75 degrees today!! Enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## mitch1588

It's starting to wake up.


----------



## mitch1588

Scalping is best done with a few beers. Agree? You can't screw it up. Pictures to follow. It was dark when I finished.


----------



## mitch1588

Scalped at ~.3" (again). Color is horrible. Put down some Milo, humic and soil loosener. Rain coming this week.


----------



## PGunn

Very nice!! Excited to see the yard as it comes together again this year! Are you using N-EXT products as your humic and soil loosener? If not, which brand is your go-to?


----------



## mitch1588

Mowed at .35". Slowly making my way up to .5".


----------



## monsonman

Beautiful yard! Waking up nicely

How far to the pin?


----------



## ENC_Lawn

The back yard lawn is looking pretty good for this early in the season!


----------



## mitch1588

monsonman said:


> Beautiful yard! Waking up nicely
> 
> How far to the pin?


Thanks! About 80 yards. 👍👍


----------



## ZeonJNix

Looking good. You must be a little warmer than we are here in Atlanta.


----------



## PGunn

Out of the gates already looking good again! What the go to ferts this year?


----------



## mitch1588

PGunn said:


> Out of the gates already looking good again! What the go to ferts this year?


I put some "left over" Milo down. Last year I used Ryan Knorr / Simple Solutions Liquid Products and will do that again this year. Will also supplement with iron and granular fertilizers (I have some carbon earth small prill left over). Ryan Knorr will be teaming up with "lawn supply company" and I will definitely check their products out when they are released. https://lawnsupplycompany.com/


----------



## mitch1588

Cut front and back at .5". Put down disease X and XGN 8-1-8.


----------



## ZeonJNix

Looks great man. I scalped at .250 and cut this past week at .350 and didnt like the way it looked. I am raising to .500 as well and going to maintain there.


----------



## mitch1588

ZeonJNix said:


> Looks great man. I scalped at .250 and cut this past week at .350 and didnt like the way it looked. I am raising to .500 as well and going to maintain there.


I like the look of the higher cut as well. I noticed at .25-.35 the mower was bouncing around quite a bit and I was getting some washboarding. Still some washboarding at .5" but I am thinking that will go away. I hope to do another leveling in June. Until then, I am going to maintain between .5-.625".


----------



## tcorbitt20

I am not envious of those hills. Lawn looks really good, though!

I guess wherever you are missed out on the storms the other day.


----------



## mitch1588

tcorbitt20 said:


> I am not envious of those hills. Lawn looks really good, though!
> 
> I guess wherever you are missed out on the storms the other day.


Thanks. Tornado hit 1.5 miles away in Shoal Creek on the other side of Oak Mountain. Way too close. Prayers for those affected.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut front and back at .5". Barely any growth with the cold temperatures.


----------



## AFBiker2011

Love that backyard bell! Yard looks amazing, as always.


----------



## ZeonJNix

How do you like the Disease X? I have not used it before, but thinking about trying it in my rotation.


----------



## mitch1588

ZeonJNix said:


> How do you like the Disease X? I have not used it before, but thinking about trying it in my rotation.


I used granular Disease EX last year regularly on the backyard alternating with Bayer BioAdvanced (spray) and had no issues with fungus this spring or last fall. Only used BioAdvanced on the front and had some issues with fungus (brown patch) in the late fall 2020 that carried over into Spring 2021. It is relatively inexpensive and works based on my limited experience. I am going to try Strobe G for my fall application this year and maybe Pillar G in the spring 2022. My plan for the front and back this year is as follows (preventative rates):

03/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet - I just use 2 bottles for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app 
04/01/2021 (Disease X)- Azoxystrobin (2 lbs/1,000 - I use 2, 10 lbs. bags for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app 
05/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet) $40/app
09/01/2021 (Cleary's 3336F) - Thiophanate-methyl (2.66 oz/1,000) $25/app 
10/01/2021 (Strobe Pro G) - Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole (3.5 lbs./1,000) $66/app

Depending on weather, I may need to do application(s) in November/December. I would use BioAdvanced and/or Disease X for those. Again, might try Pillar G in the Spring 2022 to change up MOAs (Pyraclostrobin and Triticonazole) 3.0 lbs./1,000 ($69.50/app).

This is probably overkill, but I really hate fungus and would rather stay ahead of it, especially with Zoysia. I only have 7,100 square feet so the cost is not too bad, although the Strobe and Pillar are quite expensive but you do get 2 modes of action. All in, I will be looking at @ $210/year for fugus control. If I had a larger lawn, there is no way I would be doing this.


----------



## ZeonJNix

@mitch1588 love the plan of attack. I have about the same amount of zoysia at my house - 7500. I bought a pint of Eagle and a pint of Patch Pro (propiconazole). Applied the Patch Pro on March 14th and plan to come back with a round of Disease Ex this week before the rains hit. Then in May I plan to use the Eagle. Keeping my nitrogen super low this year - plan to use Lesco 5-0-20 with the 10% iron and see how that works.


----------



## mitch1588

ZeonJNix said:


> @mitch1588 love the plan of attack. I have about the same amount of zoysia at my house - 7500. I bought a pint of Eagle and a pint of Patch Pro (propiconazole). Applied the Patch Pro on March 14th and plan to come back with a round of Disease Ex this week before the rains hit. Then in May I plan to use the Eagle. Keeping my nitrogen super low this year - plan to use Lesco 5-0-20 with the 10% iron and see how that works.


Love the limited Nitrogen w/ Lesco 5-0-20 10% iron idea. I think I applied too much Nitrogen last year. The lawn was too thick, causing issues with the lawnmower floating and wash boarding. Excess Nitrogen probably contributed to the front lawn fungus issues as well. My main goal is a dark green lawn and Lesco 5-0-20 10% iron should help with that.


----------



## 1FASTSS

mitch1588 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Disease X? I have not used it before, but thinking about trying it in my rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> I used granular Disease EX last year regularly on the backyard alternating with Bayer BioAdvanced (spray) and had no issues with fungus this spring or last fall. Only used BioAdvanced on the front and had some issues with fungus (brown patch) in the late fall 2020 that carried over into Spring 2021. It is relatively inexpensive and works based on my limited experience. I am going to try Strobe G for my fall application this year and maybe Pillar G in the spring 2022. My plan for the front and back this year is as follows (preventative rates):
> 
> 03/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet - I just use 2 bottles for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
> 04/01/2021 (Disease X)- Azoxystrobin (2 lbs/1,000 - I use 2, 10 lbs. bags for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
> 05/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet) $40/app
> 09/01/2021 (Cleary's 3336F) - Thiophanate-methyl (2.66 oz/1,000) $25/app
> 10/01/2021 (Strobe Pro G) - Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole (3.5 lbs./1,000) $66/app
> 
> Depending on weather, I may need to do application(s) in November/December. I would use BioAdvanced and/or Disease X for those. Again, might try Pillar G in the Spring 2022 to change up MOAs (Pyraclostrobin and Triticonazole) 3.0 lbs./1,000 ($69.50/app).
> 
> This is probably overkill, but I really hate fungus and would rather stay ahead of it, especially with Zoysia. I only have 7,100 square feet so the cost is not too bad, although the Strobe and Pillar are quite expensive but you do get 2 modes of action. All in, I will be looking at @ $210/year for fugus control. If I had a larger lawn, there is no way I would be doing this.
Click to expand...

Its a solid plan for smaller lawns...I do something very similar.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut front and back at .625. Things really slowed down with the frost last Thursday and Friday. Staring to push growth now since we should be done with the colder temps. Applied 16-4-8 liquid and some iron.

Pictures below are from less than flattering angles. Dog pee areas really stand out in the back. They will eventually fade away once the lawn greens up. I need to try and train her to go in the pine straw. Areas that were hit by fungus last fall can be seen in the front although it is recovering nicely.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at .625. Quite a bit of seed heads as I was out of town over the weekend.

Very happy with the way it looks this early in the year. Dealing with some poa but that should die off in a month or two. If not, I will hit it with revolver.


----------



## Tmank87

Looking awesome. How are the fungal areas coming back? I had same issue and my recovery is slower than I'd like, but I'm a bit further north than where you are.


----------



## mitch1588

Tmank87 said:


> Looking awesome. How are the fungal areas coming back? I had same issue and my recovery is slower than I'd like, but I'm a bit further north than where you are.


Recovering nicely now that the temperatures are warming up.


----------



## Tmank87

Awesome. Thanks. Hope is there!

Looking really nice.


----------



## Redtwin

Wow @mitch1588! That back yard is looking very "Disney"!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

^^^THIS^^^@Redtwin @mitch1588....about the best looking backyard I have ever seen!


----------



## Redtwin

Gotta remember this one for LOTM. I always forget.


----------



## GoDawgs

Holy smokes! Everything is perfect. Wow


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at .5". Sprayed some iron 4 oz per 1,000 to help with green up. Sprayed revolver last week as poa was getting out of control. Iron should help with the yellowing from the revolver.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut front and back at .5".









Talked to new neighbor about taking over the strip on the property line. He agreed. Scalped at lowest setting on rotary. Needs a level but it is not that bad.


----------



## SeanBB

Love the little lake back there...is that man made?


----------



## mitch1588

SeanBB said:


> Love the little lake back there...is that man made?


It was likely man made when the development was built in the early 1990's. It is one in a series of many holding ponds for run off. If there is a downpour, the water actually comes up to the grass.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Wow...your lawn is looking awesome! @mitch1588


----------



## mitch1588

Cut front and back at .5". Put down nitrogen at @ .8 lbs per 1000 (16-0-8). You can really tell where I sprayed revolver to address the poa.


----------



## Togo

Looks really good @mitch1588 !


----------



## Twodollarblue

@mitch1588 what height do you leave your zoysia at over the winter?


----------



## mitch1588

Twodollarblue said:


> @mitch1588 what height do you leave your zoysia at over the winter?


.5" You can actually see some green year round if you look close enough.


----------



## mitch1588

I love Zoysia. Cut at .5". Sprayed Propiconazole.


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut at .5". Finished just after sundown. Some evening pics for a change.


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut at .5". Applied PGR, Bifen, Clearys 3336F and Iron.


----------



## UltimateWarrior1

Looking great @mitch1588


----------



## Togo

@mitch1588 I love seeing pics of your lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## mitch1588

UltimateWarrior1 said:


> Looking great @mitch1588





Togo said:


> @mitch1588 I love seeing pics of your lawn. :thumbup:


Thank you both! Your KBG is coming along nicely Togo. I am originally from MN and just recently relocated to AL. The look and feel of KBG will always be my favorite, although this Zoysia grass is not far behind.


----------



## Togo

mitch1588 said:


> UltimateWarrior1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great @mitch1588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @mitch1588 I love seeing pics of your lawn. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both! Your KBG is coming along nicely Togo. I am originally from MN and just recently relocated to AL. The look and feel of KBG will always be my favorite, although this Zoysia grass is not far behind.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## mitch1588

Switched Swardman to 10 blade reel. Single double, double cut front and back. PGR is doing its thing. Happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut backyard at .5". Lawn is out of regulation. Collected >3 catchers of grass and just mowed on Sunday. When it is under regulation, I don't even fill up a single catcher. 








Will try and get to the front yard this evening.


----------



## mitch1588

Got the front done. Put down Strobe Pro G in preparation for all of the rain forecasted for his weekend.


----------



## Don_Bass

Beautiful lawn & property


----------



## marcjw

Perfect


----------



## Jeep4life

Yard looks amazing as always. Do you mind sharing your plans for pre-emergent and what you use most for post-emergent? Thanks!


----------



## mitch1588

Jeep4life said:


> Yard looks amazing as always. Do you mind sharing your plans for pre-emergent and what you use most for post-emergent? Thanks!


Thanks!! I put down Prodiamine (1/2 max annual rate) and Simazine on 02/10/21 this year. I try and get it down when the ground temperatures are approaching 55 degrees. I had a lot of issues with poa this year (again). It is just starting to die off now with the daytime temperatures in the 90s. I tried to hit the poa with Revolver early in the season. It worked but more poa then popped up. The revolver also dinged the Zoysia. Personally, I don't think Revolver is worth the price. Not sure why I did not get the best results with Prodiamine app this year. I might have put it down too late although I thought February would be early enough.

For other weeds that pop up, which are few and far between, I just spot spray with Ortho Weed B Gone. I have also blanket sprayed with quinclorac in the past, but that is no longer necessary. The Zoysia really chokes out the weeds.

I plan on putting down another app of Prodiamine (1/2 max annual rate) in September.


----------



## Jeep4life

mitch1588 said:


> Thanks!! I put down Prodiamine (1/2 max annual rate) and Simazine on 02/10/21 this year. I try and get it down when the ground temperatures are approaching 55 degrees. I had a lot of issues with poa this year (again). It is just starting to die off now with the daytime temperatures in the 90s. I tried to hit the poa with Revolver early in the season. It worked but more poa then popped up. The revolver also dinged the Zoysia. Personally, I don't think Revolver is worth the price. Not sure why I did not get the best results with Prodiamine app this year. I might have put it down too late although I thought February would be early enough.
> 
> For other weeds that pop up, which are few and far between, I just spot spray with Ortho Weed B Gone. I have also blanket sprayed with quinclorac in the past, but that is no longer necessary. The Zoysia really chokes out the weeds.
> 
> I plan on putting down another app of Prodiamine (1/2 max annual rate) in September.


Really appreciate all the information. Why do you apply both Simazine And Prodiamine? Also, I assume you're referring to liquid applications and if so have you ever tried granular?

Lastly, do you have any issues with nutsedge? It's been awful for me and I think I'm going to try Image after all the rains pass. Thankfully my front has thickened up enough to choke it out, but still seeing a fair amount in the backyard.


----------



## mitch1588

Jeep4life said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I put down Prodiamine (1/2 max annual rate) and Simazine on 02/10/21 this year. I try and get it down when the ground temperatures are approaching 55 degrees. I had a lot of issues with poa this year (again). It is just starting to die off now with the daytime temperatures in the 90s. I tried to hit the poa with Revolver early in the season. It worked but more poa then popped up. The revolver also dinged the Zoysia. Personally, I don't think Revolver is worth the price. Not sure why I did not get the best results with Prodiamine app this year. I might have put it down too late although I thought February would be early enough.
> 
> For other weeds that pop up, which are few and far between, I just spot spray with Ortho Weed B Gone. I have also blanket sprayed with quinclorac in the past, but that is no longer necessary. The Zoysia really chokes out the weeds.
> 
> I plan on putting down another app of Prodiamine (1/2 max annual rate) in September.
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate all the information. Why do you apply both Simazine And Prodiamine? Also, I assume you're referring to liquid applications and if so have you ever tried granular?
> 
> Lastly, do you have any issues with nutsedge? It's been awful for me and I think I'm going to try Image after all the rains pass. Thankfully my front has thickened up enough to choke it out, but still seeing a fair amount in the backyard.
Click to expand...

I apply both Simazine and Prodiamine for broader coverage. I have only done liquid application (other than using Preen in flower beds years ago). I only have issues with nutsedge in the flower beds. I just hand pull it or spray it with glyphosate. Not much nutsedge in the Zoysia. Grass if too thick and nutsedge does not like being cut that low.


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut front and back at .5". Applied PGR TNex (.125 oz / 1,000 sq ft) and liquid 16-4-8 (4 oz / 1,000 square ft).


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Looks great!

How often do you have to edge your beds with the Zoysia?


----------



## mitch1588

ENC_Lawn said:


> Looks great!
> 
> How often do you have to edge your beds with the Zoysia?


Thanks!! I have to edge weekly.


----------



## mitch1588

Double cut at .4". Going to be some time before I can cut again. Hopefully PGR does it's thing.


----------



## Viru

mitch1588 said:


> Double cut front and back at .5". Applied PGR TNex (.125 oz / 1,000 sq ft) and liquid 16-4-8 (4 oz / 1,000 square ft).
> 
> You have one hell of lawn, well deserved LOTM.
> 
> Most sources say to use. 25 oz for TNex for zoysia, do you find lower dose to work better.


----------



## mitch1588

Thanks!!

.125 oz / 1,000 is the recommended rate for zoysia cut at .5" or less. The color takes a hit even at that rate so I would not go higher. If your HOC is > .5", I would start out at .125 oz and move toward .25 oz until you get your desired suppression sans the side effects.


----------



## AFBiker2011

@mitch1588 Great looking turf you have! Congrats on LOTM!


----------



## Jeep4life

Congrats on LOTM! Very well deserved. Quick question - with your lawn being so thick when and how often do you verticut? I've never done that on my zoysia and still trying to decide whether I should to hopefully help with fungus and such. Thanks!


----------



## mitch1588

Jeep4life said:


> Congrats on LOTM! Very well deserved. Quick question - with your lawn being so thick when and how often do you verticut? I've never done that on my zoysia and still trying to decide whether I should to hopefully help with fungus and such. Thanks!


Thanks! I verticut in the spring. Ideally, I would verticut once in the summer as well. Last year, I was able to do the backyard in the summer but did not have time to do the front. I do have a power rake and might try that this summer. Also plan on aerating in the next month or so. Not sure if another sand level is in the cards this year.

The best weapon against fungus is monthly fungicide applications, alternating MOAs.


----------



## ZachUA

Very nice! Glad to see another bham guy on here. Where bouts are you? I'm near hoover.


----------



## Jeep4life

mitch1588 said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on LOTM! Very well deserved. Quick question - with your lawn being so thick when and how often do you verticut? I've never done that on my zoysia and still trying to decide whether I should to hopefully help with fungus and such. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I verticut in the spring. Ideally, I would verticut once in the summer as well. Last year, I was able to do the backyard in the summer but did not have time to do the front. I do have a power rake and might try that this summer. Also plan on aerating in the next month or so. Not sure if another sand level is in the cards this year.
> 
> The best weapon against fungus is monthly fungicide applications, alternating MOAs.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! I've been increasing fungicide usage year over year and am feeling good about things so far this year, but I'm always looking for ways to improve and get the grass stronger. Thanks again and happy 4th!


----------



## mitch1588

10 days since last mow. PGR helped a lot. Single cut at 5/8" today. Will go down to .5" double cut on Wednesday. Some type of sedge is popping up everywhere. Need to apply some sedgehammer.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Kylinga, member of the sedge family. Sedgehammer will knock it back. May take more than one treatment. For me it does.


----------



## mitch1588

dubyadubya87 said:


> Kylinga, member of the sedge family. Sedgehammer will knock it back. May take more than one treatment. For me it does.


Thanks. Just applied some sedgehammer. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Tmank87

mitch1588 said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kylinga, member of the sedge family. Sedgehammer will knock it back. May take more than one treatment. For me it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just applied some sedgehammer. We'll see how it works.
Click to expand...

I had a lot more success with Dismiss on Kyllinga last season


----------



## ZachUA

mitch1588 said:


> dubyadubya87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kylinga, member of the sedge family. Sedgehammer will knock it back. May take more than one treatment. For me it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just applied some sedgehammer. We'll see how it works.
Click to expand...

I just hit mine with sedgehammer last week and it stunted the growth bigtime. By 7 days I started noticing some yellow in showing up on their leaves. I probably went overboard next, but then I mixed up some more and mixed it with Image and hit it all again.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at .5". Tried the new Billy Goat Plugr. Does a nice job. Only thing I am not a fan of is having to run over cores. Hoping to do the rest of the yard this weekend.


----------



## mitch1588

Sprayed Bifen (1oz / 1000), TNEX PGR (.125oz / 1000), Cleary 3336F (2oz / 1000), and Simple Lawn Solutions 16-4-8 (4oz / 1000).


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

How often do you put down Bifen? Do you mix in any other insecticides throughout the year? (I also have demon max).


----------



## mitch1588

SoutheastTXZoysia said:


> How often do you put down Bifen? Do you mix in any other insecticides throughout the year? (I also have demon max).


Just once a year. I do not mix with other insecticides. We do have a termite service that comes on a quarterly basis. Insects have not been an issue for me. I try to be conservative with insecticide applications.


----------



## Jeep4life

Do you mix the 3336F with PGR and spray with 1 gal per 1k sq ft? I noticed the 3336F label suggests 2-4gal / 1k sq ft, which is why I ask. Thanks!


----------



## mitch1588

Jeep4life said:


> Do you mix the 3336F with PGR and spray with 1 gal per 1k sq ft? I noticed the 3336F label suggests 2-4gal / 1k sq ft, which is why I ask. Thanks!


I mixed with 1 gal per 1000 sq feet. You are correct that the label suggests using 2-4 gal. Next time I will follow the label instructions. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Jeep4life

mitch1588 said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mix the 3336F with PGR and spray with 1 gal per 1k sq ft? I noticed the 3336F label suggests 2-4gal / 1k sq ft, which is why I ask. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed with 1 gal per 1000 sq feet. You are correct that the label suggests using 2-4 gal. Next time I will follow the label instructions. Thanks for pointing this out.
Click to expand...

You haven't seen any issues I assume with mixing it 1 gal per 1k sq ft, though, right? Interestingly, several people asked similar questions on domyown.com regarding mixing and they suggested 1 gal per 1k sq ft or whatever it took to cover your area. Did you also mix it in the same tank with T-Nex?


----------



## mitch1588

Jeep4life said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mix the 3336F with PGR and spray with 1 gal per 1k sq ft? I noticed the 3336F label suggests 2-4gal / 1k sq ft, which is why I ask. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I mixed with 1 gal per 1000 sq feet. You are correct that the label suggests using 2-4 gal. Next time I will follow the label instructions. Thanks for pointing this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't seen any issues I assume with mixing it 1 gal per 1k sq ft, though, right? Interestingly, several people asked similar questions on domyown.com regarding mixing and they suggested 1 gal per 1k sq ft or whatever it took to cover your area. Did you also mix it in the same tank with T-Nex?
Click to expand...

Interesting. I did mix it in the same tank as TNex and did not have any issues.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at .5"


----------



## mitch1588

Soil tests also came back. P K deficiency.


----------



## mitch1588

Soil test results. Need to add P and K.


----------



## mitch1588

Morning cut at .5"













Also planted some Zenith Zoysia for decoration😂😂. Idea came to me when I could not fall asleep last night.


----------



## SoutheastTXZoysia

mitch1588 said:


> I need to try and train her to go in the pine straw. Areas that were hit by fungus last fall can be seen in the front although it is recovering nicely.


What do you do in your flower beds other than pine straw? Do you use a pre emergent? Do you regularly add more pine straw? I'd love mine kept nice like yours but struggling in the jungle down here...


----------



## AFBiker2011

Projects are great!
That emerald zoysia is crazy thick. I have same grass. Did you use PGR, and did that help with thickening up the turf?


----------



## mitch1588

SoutheastTXZoysia said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try and train her to go in the pine straw. Areas that were hit by fungus last fall can be seen in the front although it is recovering nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do in your flower beds other than pine straw? Do you use a pre emergent? Do you regularly add more pine straw? I'd love mine kept nice like yours but struggling in the jungle down here...
Click to expand...

I use prodiamine and simazine in March and September. Spot spray with glyphosate 1-2 times each month. It takes some work to keep the beds clear.


----------



## mitch1588

SoutheastTXZoysia said:


> mitch1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to try and train her to go in the pine straw. Areas that were hit by fungus last fall can be seen in the front although it is recovering nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do in your flower beds other than pine straw? Do you use a pre emergent? Do you regularly add more pine straw? I'd love mine kept nice like yours but struggling in the jungle down here...
Click to expand...

I use PGR during peak growing season - June to early September. It does help with turf density and lateral growth. Right now my lawn is too thick. Need to verticut and/or aerate.


----------



## rvczoysia

how often throughout the growing season do you use fungicides? I cant keep it out of my zeon


----------



## mitch1588

rvczoysia said:


> how often throughout the growing season do you use fungicides? I cant keep it out of my zeon


My plan for the front and back this year was as follows (preventative rates):

03/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet - I just use 2 bottles for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
04/01/2021 (Disease X)- Azoxystrobin (2 lbs/1,000 - I use 2, 10 lbs. bags for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
05/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet) $40/app
09/01/2021 (Cleary's 3336F) - Thiophanate-methyl (2.66 oz/1,000) $25/app
10/01/2021 (Strobe Pro G) - Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole (3.5 lbs./1,000) $66/app

I actually put down additional apps in June and July (Pillar G (Pyraclostrobin/Triticonazole) and BioAdvanced) as I was noticing fungus throughout the neighborhood. It has been a very wet summer. Just spot spread some Strobe G yesterday in a few areas I was noticing dollar spot. It is a constant battle.


----------



## rvczoysia

mitch1588 said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> how often throughout the growing season do you use fungicides? I cant keep it out of my zeon
> 
> 
> 
> My plan for the front and back this year was as follows (preventative rates):
> 
> 03/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet - I just use 2 bottles for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
> 04/01/2021 (Disease X)- Azoxystrobin (2 lbs/1,000 - I use 2, 10 lbs. bags for my 7,100 sq feet) $40/app
> 05/01/2021 (BioAdvanced Liquid) - Propiconazole (1 bottle per 5,000 sq feet) $40/app
> 09/01/2021 (Cleary's 3336F) - Thiophanate-methyl (2.66 oz/1,000) $25/app
> 10/01/2021 (Strobe Pro G) - Azoxystrobin and Propiconazole (3.5 lbs./1,000) $66/app
> 
> I actually put down additional apps in June and July (Pillar G (Pyraclostrobin/Triticonazole) and BioAdvanced) as I was noticing fungus throughout the neighborhood. It has been a very wet summer. Just spot spread some Strobe G yesterday in a few areas I was noticing dollar spot. It is a constant battle.
Click to expand...

Thank you for explaining. I use a few fungicides you mentioned. I was doing good up until mid june and have been fighting fungus ever since. Not sure why because temperatures were pretty warm during that time and not too wet.

You have a beautiful lawn! I'm going to take note of your fungicide schedule.


----------



## mitch1588

Life is getting busy and lawn came out of regulation. Not a good combination. Was able to get PGR/Bifen/Iron down on 8/23. Front yard was at 1" and backyard was at just over .75" today. Cut front down to .75 and back down to just over .6". Only had time for a single cut (plus the feels like temperature is 104 degrees). Lawn looks fuzzy to me at these HOCs but those stripes are great.


----------



## AFBiker2011

That looks amazing @mitch1588. It is about where I keep my emerald zoysia 20-24 mm.


----------



## dubyadubya87

Stunning as always. And I've never seen one of those Prism Gauges before, pretty cool!


----------



## mitch1588

dubyadubya87 said:


> Stunning as always. And I've never seen one of those Prism Gauges before, pretty cool!


Thanks! HOC is actually higher than depicted on the gauge. Zoysia is so thick it actually floats on the grass and you have to push it down to get a more accurate reading. It does give you a pretty good idea on quality of cut. I can easily tell my reel needs adjusting or sharpening.


----------



## Broad St Bagman

Looking good. Gonna check out that prism gauge too!


----------



## mitch1588

Got the front back down to .5" today. Took multiple cuts over 3 days. Lesson learned . . . Do not let the lawn go out of regulation when the temperatures are stilll this high.


----------



## jtmurphree

IMO, emerald has a significantly better color at the higher HOC (especially from looking at your pics from a couple of days ago). I think I am going to keep mine around the 17 mm mark.


----------



## rvczoysia

Was just wondering how much nitrogen you put down per 1k per season? Do you put it down in granular form or dissolve in liquid? Thanks


----------



## mitch1588

rvczoysia said:


> Was just wondering how much nitrogen you put down per 1k per season? Do you put it down in granular form or dissolve in liquid? Thanks


I generally follow the below plan. To be honest. I am not sure how many pounds of nitrogen I put down as I have trouble figuring out the lbs./1000 with the liquid apps. I would think it comes out to around 3 lbs./1000 a year. Less is more when it comes to nitrogen and warm season grass. Too much nitrogen causes thatch and disease issues.

https://i0.wp.com/ryanknorrlawncare.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Screen-Shot-2021-05-06-at-10.48.53-AM.png?fit=3384%2C660&ssl=1


----------



## rvczoysia

Thank you sir. One more question if you don't mind...and that is how often do you water your zoysia? Do you have to be particular with your watering to keep fungus away?


----------



## mitch1588

rvczoysia said:


> Thank you sir. One more question if you don't mind...and that is how often do you water your zoysia? Do you have to be particular with your watering to keep fungus away?


I have a Rachio controller connected to a local weather station. I like to water heavy (@ .5" per schedule) every 4-5 days. The controller makes automatic adjustments (skipping runs, delaying runs, changing watering duration) as needed based on local rainfall, wind, temperature and seasonal adjustments. Initially, it did take some time to dial it in with measuring ("tuna can test") and adjusting each zone time. Once you get it right, it really is It set it and forget it. In general, the schedule starts after 4:00 a.m. and ends around 10:00 a.m. (5 zones). There are also "cycle soaks" which allows the water to soak in between watering times.

I would highly recommend the Rachio controller.


----------



## rvczoysia

Thank you for explaining. I'll try figuring out my controller and see what I can do to pattern things similar to yours.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at.5". Dealing with a little dollar spot in the front (not nearly as bad as last year). Last (I think) PGR application of the year. Mixed with Iron and Cleary's 3336F.


----------



## mitch1588

Cut at .5". Only 2nd cut in last 9 days. PGR is amazing.


----------



## GangstaRIB

Seems like swordsman should be writing you a check for that lawn. If this lawn journal isn't marketing I don't know what is. I have rotary mowed empire and it doesn't even come close to a reel mowed fine bladed zoysia. I saw your soil test and K seems to bump the green up on zoysia. Maybe find a palm fertilizer to throw down as well for MN and sulfur. We have fert bans in FL during the summer, so I need all the help I can get. K,MN,FE and S all seem to help keep me green until I can put my N down again in October. If you told me you had a KBG/PRG mix I'd believe you if I didn't see the crimson tide flag in the pics. Nicely done.


----------



## mitch1588

GangstaRIB said:


> Seems like swordsman should be writing you a check for that lawn. If this lawn journal isn't marketing I don't know what is. I have rotary mowed empire and it doesn't even come close to a reel mowed fine bladed zoysia. I saw your soil test and K seems to bump the green up on zoysia. Maybe find a palm fertilizer to throw down as well for MN and sulfur. We have fert bans in FL during the summer, so I need all the help I can get. K,MN,FE and S all seem to help keep me green until I can put my N down again in October. If you told me you had a KBG/PRG mix I'd believe you if I didn't see the crimson tide flag in the pics. Nicely done.


Thanks!! I did put down some 3-3-18 liquid in mid August. Going to do it again in early October. I can already see the difference. Roll Tide!!


----------



## mitch1588

Cut front and back at .5". Had not touched the lawn in 2+ weeks. Minimal growth. Not looking bad for this late in the season. Dealing with some fungus in the front. Applied Pilar G.


----------



## dubyadubya87

'not looking bad' he says...
Stellar as always, gives the rest of us something to strive for.

Edit question: Do you mow the same direction every time? Your stripes are like airport runways.


----------



## AFBiker2011

+1 to @dubyadubya87 comments. Mitch's lawn is stunning.

I'm liking the new picture angles too. Show us those lawn curves...


----------



## rvczoysia

Do you use a specific edger to maintain your back yard edging? Also was wondering what type of accent lights you have?


----------



## mitch1588

rvczoysia said:


> Do you use a specific edger to maintain your back yard edging? Also was wondering what type of accent lights you have?


I use a stick edger. Not sure of the accent light brand.


----------



## rvczoysia

mitch1588 said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use a specific edger to maintain your back yard edging? Also was wondering what type of accent lights you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a stick edger. Not sure of the accent light brand.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## mitch1588

Likely last entry for 2021. 70 degrees outside so I decided to cut the back. Turned into a mini scalp.


----------



## agrassman

Still looking amazing in December. I bet you make the golf course behind you jealous!


----------

